# New Polyurea Floor Coating



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

New Product



> Citadel Polyurea Coatings (Minneapolis, Minn.) formally launched a new polyurea floor-coatings brand, Intégrité™, reported to offer contractors industrial-strength polyurea floor coatings in convenient packages available from local distributors, at the 2012 World of Concrete show in Las Vegas.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Was you at WOC? I just flew out from Vegas today.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I just saw it in D and D and thought some would find it useful. How was WOC?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty busy. I had a Board meeting there for the PDA "Polyurea Development Association" which is now called the Association for High Performance Technologies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Benny, I talked to a homeowner last fall who kept telling me about the 'newest greatest' epoxy called epoxy-parity or poxy-parity(she couldn't remember), something like that. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, does not. Sounds like snake oil though. I try to stay away from products that claim there the next best thing like that. Usually turns out to be a dud.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Polyasprtic maybe?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no idea. I googled parity 10 different ways. Its ok though. She ended up being a very difficult person to work with. Somebody else can deal with her


----------

